

It's here: Docker 1.0 - julien421
http://blog.docker.com/2014/06/its-here-docker-1-0/

======
afarrell
Is docker worth using for small projects?

I've wanted to try it ever since pyTennessee, but it looked like it didn't
make sense for spinning up a one-off hobby project. Without using it to
grapple with the problems it is supposed to solve, I feel like I'd just be
running through a tutorial which I could do just as easily when I actually
need Docker.

~~~
ecaron
Yes. 100 times yes.

One of the greatest things about Docker is it lets you consolidate your setup
environments. You can great a handful of 2k scripts, store them in Dropbox,
and then if you current development machine bites it, a simple "docker add
<script>" gets you up and running exactly as before.

Docker lets you stop treating your personal machine as a server. And that's a
beautiful thing.

~~~
afarrell
Huh. Thank you. I suppose I'll do that then.

------
dsissitka
Does the index still fall over daily?

It looks like a solution for
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1228](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1228)
didn't make it into 1.0 after all.

~~~
general_failure
Yeah things fail now and then. But it's nothing you won't expect from a
nascent technology.

------
dang
Buried as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7868791).

